# Black Bean n Buck Soup



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

9° this morning, what better time for a hot bowl of soup.

Here's an easy slow cooker recipe that will surely warm the tummy up on a cold day like today.

*
Black Bean n Buck Soup

* 

*Ingredients:

* 1 lb - ground wild game
3 - 14.5 oz cans beef broth
1 - 14 oz cans diced tomatoes
3 - medium carrots, sliced
2 - celery ribs, sliced
2 - garlic cloves, minced
1 tbsp - sugar
1 1/2 tsp - dried basil
1/2 tsp - dried oregano
1/2 tsp - cumin
1/2 tsp - chili powder
1/2 tsp - salt
3/4 cup - uncooked instant rice or 1/2 cup - uncooked instant barley
2 - 14.5 oz cans black beans 
10 - green onions, diagonally sliced 1/2" long

*Instructions:*


In a skillet over medium heat, brown the ground meat.
Transfer meat to a 5 qt. slow cooker. Add the next 12 ingredients.
Cook on high for 1 hour.
Reduce heat to low and cook for 2 to 3 hours or until vegetables are tender.
Add beans and green onions and cook on low for 1 hour longer.
Serve with a crusty bread.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks amazing Goob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks great Goob!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great, I had to see this at a quarter to lunch.:EAT:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh that barley!!! Makes the soup. :EAT: What a great soup for a cool november day.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It was 9 degrees at my place this am as well. 
That soup looks great. 
I have to settle for deer back strap steaks for dinner tonite........;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

By the way............
The steaks were great !!!! Hard to beat archery deer for eating. 
I will try the soup with some elk burger.


----------

